# Santa Rosa Sound Report 6/3/16



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Myself and a friend from church headed out early Friday morning for a trip. The weather, wind and tide seemed to line up for change and we were not disappointed. Started seeing fish right away and the water was crystal clear. Not to mention slick calm and clear skies. Could not ask for a better night and there is no place on earth any more beautiful under those conditions. We are truly blessed to live and fish the Gulf coast. We were also blessed with a good night and full box of fish.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job Bow


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like you and your friend will be eating lots of flounder meals.

Thanks for sharing your report and the photo.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats on the nice mess of flaties:thumbsup:


----------



## lafishdoc (Oct 6, 2015)

awesome job man. do you normally fish the north or the sound side of the sound? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

lafishdoc said:


> awesome job man. do you normally fish the north or the sound side of the sound? If you don't mind me asking.


Both sides.....wind and water clarity is the deciding factor.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome night! Thanks for sharing


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2012)

How much did biggest weigh ? You had a great time thats for sure !


----------

